# Good trampolines for toddlers?



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

DD loves jumping, but she falls a lot, so I don't even know if a trampoline would be good for her at 27 months. But I'm trying to find a good one, just in case.

I know she's too little for those huge ones, and I'm not sure if the little indoor ones are a good idea because she could still fall and bang her head on the edges. I had one when I was a kid and used it so often that the springs all sprang loose one day when I was jumping on it.









Are there some especially designed for kids?


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

This one is kind of neat (though expensive) - it has a sidebar to hold onto:

Kids' trampoline


----------



## Geofizz (Sep 25, 2003)

I'm struggling to recall the details, but my sis just bought one for her 3 year old daughter. She read a bunch of reviews of kid's ones and found they were all flimsy and expensive. She ended up buying an adult one with a hand rail. It was half the price and we were able in install the rail low enough for her DD.

Sorry to be vague.


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

grease, have you checked www.onestepahead.com ? they have something that has an inflatable wall. Hell, they have a TON of cool jumping toys! I wish we weren't moving so I could buy some of them.


----------



## chelbymommie (Mar 12, 2004)

we have a big jumping tramp at our house and I think i am going to buy those nets that you can put around it so you dont have any falls off of the tramp itself. ill let you know how it goes


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

We bought a "Jump-o-lene" which is from One Step Ahead, last year, like all inflatable toys here, it bit the dust:LOL

As far as I know, trampolenes are considered to be very unsafe, my pediatrician's office has articles on the wall about how no one should ever allow their child to use a trampolene. Evidently they are the leading cause of leg and arm injuries in children- even the small indoor ones are not considered safe (by pediatricians). So- I would look into that aspect of it. My kids love to jump, and would really LOVE







a trampolene, but after reading the stuff at the Dr.'s office, and dh being a paramedic who sees this kind of thing- it just isn't going to happen here


----------



## OhTheThinks..... (Mar 15, 2004)

I purchased the Bounce-A- Round, it has high walls and is inflated by a fan, so punctures don't matter it will still stay inflated. I also had a jumpolene which got a puncture, or the vinyl dryed out, but it needs patching. I recommend the bouncea-round.

YW


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

Throw a mattress on the floor


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by LuvMy2Kidz_
*Throw a mattress on the floor







*
Now see - YOU are a GENIUS!! :LOL


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Quote:

As far as I know, trampolenes are considered to be very unsafe, my pediatrician's office has articles on the wall about how no one should ever allow their child to use a trampolene.

Yea! Dont you guys ever watch Americas Funniest Videos!? Half the videos are people getting seriously injured on trampolines. Why they find it funny, I dont know......but now when I think of it........it is kinda funny when their in midair.......sorry....sorry........


----------



## OhTheThinks..... (Mar 15, 2004)

Of course everyone knows that trampolines are dangerous. YIKES I would never get one of those. Especially those big ones off the ground etc. Also I don't recommend the round exercise trampolines that adults use to exercise with, the kiddies can fall off of them even if they are only 8 inches off the ground, and get a nasty injury. The jump toys are made for the little kids. Like the bounce a round and those seen in One Step ahead mag, they are pretty safe. They just provide a "little spring" in their step. They are like the miniature ones you see at carnivals. Go for ones with the high walls. And of course always use in a safe place, supervise, don't let too many kids in at one time. Hold their hands etc. And most importantly get rid of it when your kid gets to big for it or too rambuctious. You don't want them to experience one of those "freaky" falls and break something !!!


----------



## SophieDavid (Nov 28, 2014)

Greaseball said:


> DD loves jumping, but she falls a lot, so I don't even know if a trampoline would be good for her at 27 months. But I'm trying to find a good one, just in case.
> 
> I know she's too little for those huge ones, and I'm not sure if the little indoor ones are a good idea because she could still fall and bang her head on the edges. I had one when I was a kid and used it so often that the springs all sprang loose one day when I was jumping on it.
> 
> ...


I personally don't find anything wrong with it but I advice you to supervise her all time (which I am sure you do) and make sure that she won't jump too big.

Well, if you are still looking to buy a trampoline for your little one then you can discover a large variety of trampolines here at *JumpKing*


----------



## Megan Layne Gilliam (Jan 15, 2015)

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=46747116&fromWidget=TRU:Category:Top+Sellers

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=20345026&fromWidget=TRU:Category:Top+Sellers

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12527806&fromWidget=TRU:Category:Top+Sellers

All specially designed for toddlers. The last link has a photo with a baby younger than yours.


----------



## Surria55 (Jan 17, 2015)

We have the fold and go trampoline and it's been great. Plus it folds so you can put it away when the kids are done: http://amzn.to/1CaBb7S


----------



## trampolinepuss (Nov 25, 2014)

Honestly, for kids younger than 6 you should always buy specially designed kids trampolines as standard outdoor trampolines have minimum age limit of 6 y.o. 

Depending on how much you wish to spend and where do you want to keep your trampoline (indoor/outdoor or both) I can advise you on several trampolines. 

1. My favourite one - Little Tikes Kids Trampoline
2. Next in line - Skybound Super 7 Trampoline
3. One of the first we had before - Airzone 55-inch trampoline 

Hope that helps. If you need more info or guidance on buying a trampoline feel free to PM. (I own ProTrampolines.com so I know something about trampolines )


----------



## nathancrowley (Apr 11, 2017)

Try to check some trampolines in Mytopia. They have some pretty good and safe trampolines that is good for your kids. Their Trampolines have safe inside net designs and trampoline pads. :thumb


----------

